# Question about cpu speed



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Anybody know a url for a site to test connection speeds...

sitting at the laundromat and curious whether the wifi is fater than the verizon cell?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Your CPU is your processor, people like to call it the "brain" but it's more like the engine....while the actual speed of your computer itself has something to do with how fast you can process the "stuff" from the internet....I'm pretty sure you actually want to test the throughput of your internet connection.

So...Here are some sites that will test your internet connection speed. 

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Speakeasy Speed Test

http://home.mcafee.com/speedometer/default.aspx?ctst=1

http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-speed-test/


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Well then my engine is losing compression. 

At home, VZ says we are on the fringe, and connect to a tower 5 miles distant from the closest one. Poor connection , like now it shows 1X not 3G. The MacBook does well connecting through the PalmPre Hot Spot, and can even do NetFlix with some buffering.

OSX

Thanks for the links, I'll try them next trip to the 4 stop lights.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah that's common. Tech makers sell capabilities, not guarantees


----------

